# [deezer] déjà écoutés ou dernière écoute



## ccciolll (12 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

est-il possible, dans deezer, comme dans iTunes, de connaître les titres déjà écoutés ou la date de la dernière écoute ?
Ceci, notamment, dans mon cas, pour s'assurer d'écouter des titres pas encore écoutés dans une sélection que j'aurai faite.


----------



## RubenF (12 Octobre 2014)

J'ai cherché mais j'ai jamais trouvé..


----------



## ccciolll (14 Octobre 2014)

M'enfin, c'est pourtant un outil des plus utiles sur une bibliothèque musicale !
En plus je suis persuadé que l'info dort qqpart dans les données que Deezer conserve à notre sujet.

C'est stupéfiant.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Octobre 2014)

Il y a bien l'historique d'écoutes mais je ne sais pas jusqu'à quand il peut remonter..


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2014)

il me semble avoir vu ca 
 mais avec une pirouette
c'était via un outil ( site ou app)  qui sert de centre media et a un plug ou option pour piocher dans deezer

par exemple là
http://www.simpleaudio.com/

ils y annoncent
en page 2
 Expanded Deezer integration
et ailleurs
Removing already played tracks


----------



## ccciolll (14 Octobre 2014)

L'historique tu trouvez ça où dans Deezer. J'ai du mal à naviguer sur leur site façon « sapin de noël bourré de pubs ».

Simpleaudio.com j'ai l'impression que c'est plutôt un appareil genre lecteur de salon, non ?
Là aussi, leur site n'est pas clair


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Octobre 2014)

Pour l'historique, tu cliques sur ton nom dans la colonne de gauche. Ensuite il y'a plusieurs onglets dispos en milieu de page, bibliothèque, coup de coeur, playlist&#8230;.etc .. et historique.


----------

